# Need help with vr throttle body insert



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

I purchased the VaraRam VR Throttle Body Velocity Stack Insert and I can't uderstand how to clip it to the throttle body, and if anybody had installed one if its worth it.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

fiacovo said:


> I purchased the VaraRam VR Throttle Body Velocity Stack Insert and I can't uderstand how to clip it to the throttle body, and if anybody had installed one if its worth it.


Great choice! Be sure to put your metal spacers in the Insert, remove the throttle body from the manifold by removing the 4 bolts. Put the VR between the manifold and the throttle body, use the new bolts that came with the VR and tighten to specs. Didn't you get instructions?

OOps my mistake. I had not seen that kind of add-on. Thanks or the correction.

Never Mind!


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

? It's not the spacer its the cone shaped insert Vararam VR-3 - VaraRam VR Throttle Body Velocity Stack Inserts - summitracing.com.


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

never mind, I've figured it out. Thank you anyway.:cheers


----------



## OldDog (Mar 1, 2007)

I tried to install the same thing on my 05 and it went int safe mode every time I refired the car. I disconnected the battery first, then installed, reconnected the battery, then started the car, let it idle for way over 10 minutes, first time I rev'ed the engine, safe mode once again. Any Ideas?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I find it amazing how everything they sell now-a-days "increases gas milage".


----------



## OldDog (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah, I know. I just want to make the stupid thing work on my Goat.


----------

